
I read HN. I live in Belarus - PhilipDaineko
http://www.okendoken.com/2012/02/i-live-in-belarus.html
======
Opapa
I think you're overreacting. In some way there are some problems with
democracy in Belarus. But I don't think, that people are that desperate as you
described. I also think you should don't blame Government, 'cuz there are
still some good people out there. I sure, that you don't familiar with all
problems, that government is facing. Country has no resources, the legacy, it
got from USSR, is miserable. You just must understand, that there is some
price for independence. I know that today Belarus is bowing before Russia, but
there were some years, it has really independent policy! If you want to start
your business there is always a chance and you know it. Nobody will ever do
that for you.

------
pasbesoin
If communities like HN have a role they can fulfill, I think it is to keep the
information flowing -- throughout the world.

I believe the majority of people want good lives, not just for themselves but
for their neighbors. (If nothing else, happy neighbors are more enjoyable to
be around.)

(And most people find, ultimately, that the good -- best -- things in life are
family, friends, and "the simple things", like good health, a quiet
neighborhood, nature to enjoy, kids at play, pets, etc. Oh, and interesting
problems to discover and to solve.)

When we know what is (really) going on, we can make informed choices.

------
fractallyte
Wow, one would think that HN readers would be rather more interested in
solving 'big problems', such as this one...

It can't exactly be classed as a political problem: it's _psychological_ , in
the sense that a populace 'gets the government it deserves'. A true revolution
cannot be imposed, it must emerge from within (for analogy, consider:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synergetics_(Haken)>).

Unfortunately, the only field that effectively deals with these types of
psychological 'phase changes' is science fiction. 'V for Vendetta' is a
clichéd and simplistic example; there are much more interesting ones.

In 'Sam Hall', by Poul Anderson, a government bureaucrat creates an array of
false records and news items for an imaginary freedom fighter named 'Sam
Hall'. The character is ascribed various revolutionary deeds which gradually
become legendary, and thus forms a figurehead around which the rebellion
coalesces.

'The World of Null-A', by A E Van Vogt features an amazing battle on Venus in
which invading military forces are thwarted by a population that has been
trained to think 'super-rationally' (relevant articles:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superrationality>,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffusion_of_responsibility>,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons>). The rest of the
book(s) is probably quite controversial, but this one account was eye-opening.
Closely related is 'Starship Troopers', by Robert Heinlein.

I know that these are limited examples, and are not immediate (nor even
realistic) solutions for the situation in Belarus, but, as Otto Von Habsburg
said: 'The only thing you learn from history is that no one learns anything
from history.'

When a _population_ learns to replace fear with a sense of self-
responsibility, and super-rational thought, dictatorships become impossible.
The US constitution presented some facets of these notions; but the mass
education that could energize such ideas has never been implemented. I wonder
why...?

~~~
pasbesoin
"The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress"

------
spacefood
Sounds like you are an agent of positive change :)

Your message on HN means a lot because it gives people around the world a
glimpse into the good hearts and minds of Belarusians.

Continue blogging and openly sharing your feelings. I think transparency and
communication is the key.

"Out of sight, out of mind". Don't let that happen.

------
Terretta
I loved working in Minsk for a couple months a few years ago. It was Nov and
Dec and already cold, but everyone I met was full of optimism and warmth. The
subsequent crackdown has changed the lives of many friends in the software
industry, but I'm heartened by posts such as this.

